# Eggs



## Primestick (Jun 23, 2010)

Ive been reading alot of people feeding eggs. Do you hard boil these eggs or to tegus prefer these raw ?


----------



## White_Lotus (Jun 23, 2010)

i give em to my tegus raw since in the wild they don't have skillets in the jungle


----------



## tora (Jun 23, 2010)

There also aren't chickens in the jungle with unfertilized eggs all over. 
I've always heard it's best to boil or scramble them.


----------



## Primestick (Jun 23, 2010)

Well tried a boiled egg (even though the smell kills me) and he is eating it like a champ. More than I can say for the meat I have been feeding him. Dont think hes big enough for a pinkie yet. He still fits well in a 20 long, not even but a couple months old.


----------



## reptastic (Jun 23, 2010)

you'd be surprised ill be he could easily take a pinky


----------



## AB^ (Jun 23, 2010)

Fertilized eggs are the way to go. you can find them at asian markets.
I never boiled them, just raw.


----------



## carcharios (Jun 23, 2010)

Raw. My tegus go crazy for eggs. They almost go into a sort of trance when I feed them eggs.


----------



## Primestick (Jun 23, 2010)

What do you do for raw, just punch a hole in it for the little guy ?


----------



## mastroj (Jun 23, 2010)

At 11 inches my tegu ate pinkies no problem. I am sure he could go bigger also. I bought more pinkies today at 13 inches he ate 3 of them. I have 3 more and then I am going up to fuzzies.


----------



## carcharios (Jun 23, 2010)

Yeah, for my two adult tegus, I feed them the egg whole and they actually crack it open and lick out the contents. Sometimes they also consume the shell and other times they leave it. For my smaller tegu, I crack a small hole in the side of the egg and he does the rest. Usually by the time he's finished, the egg is in a bunch of pieces scattered throughout his cage.


----------

